# Glowing Caterpillar



## NateS

not really, but looks like it in the photo


----------



## Jeff Colburn

I know this can be tough to do, but I would have liked to see the entire caterpillar in focus.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Fraginator3000

Jeff Colburn said:


> I know this can be tough to do, but I would have liked to see the entire caterpillar in focus.
> 
> Have Fun,
> Jeff



Agreed


----------



## NateS

Oh I agree but literally impossible in this situation.  This guy was bobbing around all over the place which made a focus stack (which is needed for the entire guy to be in focus) pretty much impossible.  I would have also liked to have shot from his front, but the rest of the tree was in the way from that side....I think a front shot would have made the out of focus backend more bearable.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz

gorgeous....i personally like this shot.....the effect is intriguing.


----------



## Maxim01

Have to agree, that the photo is nice but it would look better if the whole caterpillar was focused.


----------



## NateS

Thanks guys


----------

